# In the Navy? Go figure....



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

After about SIX years of wanting to tackle my nephew Tim every time I saw him - To pull up his britches and mow off his blue "emo" mop. And wanting to smack him every time he did a Maynard Krebs imitation if you mentioned his name and work in the same PARAGRAPH....My sister informed me yesterday that that he's signed up for a hitch in Uncle Sam's canoe club and will report for basic in September.

Good for him! But oh, the irony, lol.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Canoe Club? 
You mean Coasties? 
Uncle Sams Confused Guys? 

Now, if he joined the REAL Navy, with Goats that will kick him when he misbehaves, then you've got something! 

What's he gonna do?


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

My sister says the recruiter promised him aircraft maintenance on a carrier... but that doesn't mean he won't end up cleaning latrines in Alaska (either because recruiters are sooo honest, or because he might need to learn the hard way how to to shut up and jump, hehehe) 

{If it sounds like I'm not fond of recruiters, at age 18 I took the ASVAB on a lark in March of '84... the Navy guy called me TWICE a month (wanting me to sign up for nuclear maintenance) until I turned 35.... not sure what part of 'no' he didn't understand}


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

*"the recruiter promised" 

*HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA 

HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA

HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA

HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA

HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA 

HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HAHA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA

HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

TET Offensive, student (2S) deferrments were being shredded faster than Enron paperwork. 
I was in college, electronics. 
I went to the Navy Recruiter, knew that the truth was not in them, as a rule. 
I asked for guaranteed electronics. 
They claimed to not have any such thing. 
Fine. 
I left my phone number and walked out. 
2 days later, they had the written guarantee. 

Only other thing I volunteered for was subs. 

THAT was one of the best "volunteering" ever. 

But, I know folks who have been shaft-ed by those recruiters. 
Friend's son wanted to be a firefighter. 
He joined, with written promise of "fire control", which they assured him was military jargo for "fire fighter". 
It wasn't. 

"Bird Farms" was the last place I wanted to end up. 
But, they do make an impressive target when viewed through #1 attack scope....


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Mik on 05/09/2009 6:44 PM
My sister says the recruiter promised him aircraft maintenance on a carrier... but that doesn't mean he won't end up cleaning latrines in Alaska (either because recruiters are sooo honest, or because he might need to learn the hard way how to to shut up and jump, hehehe) 

{If it sounds like I'm not fond of recruiters, at age 18 I took the ASVAB on a lark in March of '84... the Navy guy called me TWICE a month (wanting me to sign up for nuclear maintenance) until I turned 35.... not sure what part of 'no' he didn't understand}


(song)

My recruiter told me a lie
Said "Go Airborne" learn to fly

(song)


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

The Navy did dad well. He taught computer programing and theory at the Navy-PG school in Carmel, CA back in the early-early 1960s. Wonders every day why he moved away!


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Mik- 

PS, unless things have changed from when dad was there, I hope he likes coffee and Dr. Pepper...


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

The Navy should serve him well. They'll get him "squared away".


I have to say I hated most every minute of my time in the Navy (minus the 2 years of shore duty in Hawaii







, but I hate to talk about that), but it was the best thing that ever happened to me (at least at the time).


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Four-year hitch? 
Get him a 4-year "short-timer's" calendar for a "going away" gift!


----------



## coolhand (Jan 7, 2008)

Ya, I was promised Signal Corp and ended up in the infantry while they sent draftees who did'nt care to signal school. After 3 years in a crack infantry unit 
I ended up in discpine lacking signal unit and hated it. Actually if I had to do it again I would go AF or Navy. 
I figure a mandatory hitch in any of the armed services or some other community service would be the best thing that could happen to this country. 
To many feel the country owes them and some body else should do the giving.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I told my recruiter that I didn't anything to do with chow Halls or cooking. He said they were ot hiring cooks this week they had enough How about avionics. I said yea 

I ended up crew chief on a Mc donald Phantom RF 4 I beat my draft notice by three days spend all 4 years of my elistment in MT HOME IDAHO


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

It doesn't stop with the recruiter either. I had a friend (now passed on) that went into the Army in 1917. While in training a sergeant came into the barracks and asked for volunteers to become truck drivers. Wow he thought, that was a plum assignment during WWI so he volunteered. The sergeant gathered a couple dozen volunteers and marched them out to a muddy field where they were all given wheel barrows and put to work hauling muck. Last time he volunteered for anything he said. hehehe!


----------



## jdmitchell (Jan 2, 2008)

During my years in the Navy I learned what Navy stands for: Never
Again
Volunteer
Yourself 


I did have a good time and traveled the world. It's fun now because when I'm watching movies or TV I can say "hey I been there".


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Give that young man a hand!


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Aircraft Maintenance on a flat top is like promising target practice to Army infantry. AME, AMS, AMH, AD, AO, AE, AQ, AX, ABF, ABH (some of those rates probably don't exist any more) there are a lot of jobs that can be "Aircraft Maintenance". (I probably left a few out, I wasn't an Airdale.) They always used to tell me " Choose your rate, choose you fate." 30 years later, I still don't know what I want to do when I grow up.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

DaaaAVE 

Your last statement implies you have a plan to grow up. Shame on you. Last month I was at a week long Senior Security Professional Seminar and they asked what my long term carrer goal was [at age 61]. I responded with"Prolong adolescence beyond all previously known limits." It is not clear that the class "leaders" fully understood what I meant. TOO BAD FOR THEM. 

In 1968 I volunteered for any combat MOS other than 11B [Infantry] because I have no peripheral vision [ very bad for the point man on a squad, can cause multiple deaths and injury other than your own]. The ARMY in 1968, sent me home without enlisting me. I ended up in the USAR/ARNG for 22 years instead; tanks, MPs, computers. I never figured it out; in 1968 they were taking people who could barely walk. Just very lucky I guess, given my brother's year on the DMZ in 68/69. 

Four years in the service SHOULD do that young man some good, if he doesn't get recruited into the gangs. 

V/r 

JJS


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

All the kidding aside, impress upon your nephew the real reason why young men and women join the military. The real reason is in the oath of office he must take:  "to support and defend the Constitution of the United States against all enemies". That's the bottom line. Us old timers laugh and joke about the funny stuff and stupid things we did, but what we did and he's about to do is also a very serious commitment. Serving your country is probably the second most important thing you can do with your life.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By xo18thfa on 05/11/2009 6:28 PM
All the kidding aside, impress upon your nephew the real reason why young men and women join the military. The real reason is in the oath of office he must take: "to support and defend the Constitution of the United States against all enemies". That's the bottom line. Us old timers laugh and joke about the funny stuff and stupid things we did, but what we did and he's about to do is also a very serious commitment. Serving your country is probably the second most important thing you can do with your life.








Excellent point. Congratulations are in order for that kid making a right move. Wish more young people would consider doing the same. That forcibly-instilled sense of self-discipline AND an awareness of the greatness of our country as experienced through military service stay with one over a lifetime. And there is nothing more moving to me at least than observing a military funeral for one of our own. The Navy did that for my brother a couple of years ago. It was a great thing they did. And he earned it.


----------



## SteveF (Jan 2, 2008)

Early in my Naval career, I was an Assistant Company Commander at RTC, Sandy Eggo. As the sloppy civilians got off the bus, and were told to stand on the yellow footprints, I would take some photos of the darlin's. 12-13 weeks later, as they were shining their brass and shoes for the graduation parade, I passed out the photos taken earlier. The new sailors got a big kick out of it, howling with laughter. Some couldn't even recognize themselves. 

I was always amazed at how far those young men had come in 3 months. I gave them the photos so that they would know how far they had come, too. 

Tell your nephew there are three things he can do to ensure a successful enlistment. They are easy to do, and cost nothing, but the return on the investment is great: 

1. Wear a clean uniform each day, with a clean whitehat. Crest toothpaste does wonders for keeping the white-hat white. 

2. Spit shined LEATHER shoes will take your sailor far. However, if he comes off Sea and Anchor detail without time to get his shoes shined, a good backup plan is to give the shoes a good brush shine, and then, using a cotton ball, apply a light coat of a glossy floor wax. He will be amazed at the results. 

3. Attitude is key. If he makes up his mind early on to do his very best, each and every day, and says Aye, Aye, Sir, with a smile, he will end up being one of the rate grabbers. If he makes up his mind that he will be one of the ones who can be counted on, and is liked by all, his life will be much easier than if he chooses the other course. 

My son, Jeremiah, just returned from his 4th Persian Excursion. He was the only radioman for his detachment of helicopters. It turned out that he was the only radioman who knew the job in any of the 4 helo detachments. He could have easily chosen to just take care of his detachment and saved himself a lot of work. Instead, he became the problem solver for all the helo detachments. He said it really didn't add much time to his day, and that it was fun, helping the other dets with their problems. He ended his last Persian Excursion with a Navy Achievement Medal (NAM) from his Squadron, 2 more NAMs and two Letters of Commendation from the other detachments. The Admiral awarded him a Navy Commendation Medal for his work. His end of tour eval recommended him for early promotion to Chief Petty Officer, and it was endorsed by the Admiral. 

I told that story to make the point that it really doesn't take much effort to be a truly outstanding sailor, and that it will follow him after his Navy career into CIVPAC, greatly enhancing his chances of a successful civilian life. 

I wish him well. How I envy him, his adventure is just starting. 

SteveF HMC(SW/FMF) USN RET


----------



## John Allman (Jan 2, 2008)

Part of this I get. There are three terrific reasons to join the greatest navy in the history of the world. Duty. Honor. Country. That I get. I even (just) understand the COB who calls the bird farm a target. After all, everything was a target to me. And flying is safer than trusting your life to a metal tube that glows in the dark and never comes up for air. 

But this part about it being the second most important thing I could do with my life. I will have to dial up TOC on the phone and get his opinion on what possibly could be more important! Must be connected with the best advice George Burns ever gave to a USO crowd. "I spent more than half my money on booze, babes and cigars. The rest I just wasted." 

Lastly, I appreciate Tim's service to our country. God bless him and all our soldiers, sailors, airmen and marines. (and coasties too) 

John


----------



## markperr (Jan 7, 2008)

I suppose procreate might be #1. 

Can't think of anything more important.

Did my 11 years in Uncle Sam's yacht club. Last three as a recruiter. Replaced my worth 72 fold. Most of them were category II or higher recruits which meant they were the cream of the crop. Signed many of them into six year obligations including sixteen nukes. I never sugarcoated what they were in for and made it a point to drill them on the eleven general orders of a sentry, how to snap a smart salute, the proper way to tie a neckerchief, basic knot tying and the chain of command, including how to spot varying rankings and ratings of all branches of service. I got my fair share of thank you letters. I'm sure at least one or two probably cursed me as well.


As for the shifty recruiter stories, well, let's just say the guy who was in charge of my office was the epitome of that stereotype. He had more category IV recruits than anyone in the district (category IV were the least desirable and were required to perform the mirror test before being signed) Still, he could always be counted on to produce a body and a foggy mirror on the last day of the month to help the district meet it's goal (did I mention that we had quotas?)

His nickname was "Four on the Floor Libby"


----------

